# Sorry - Same old gas question for Scandinavia



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

We are just about to set off from Spain (with 2x11kg propane bottles and a campingaz adaptor) thru France, Belgium, Holland, Germany then Denmark for a month but will be on relatives driveway, then Norway 6 weeks, Finland, Sweden and back to Denmark. From previous posts it seems campingaz (or refillable) not available in Norway. What advice would anyone like to offer. Thanks in anticipation.k


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We'll be following close on your tail. Wish I could have an answer to the very same question. I haven't been able to find out anything useful about gas in Norway.

We'll be using 2 x camping gaz 907 2.5 kg bottles by then, as most of the EU does not seem to have anything which will fit in our small gas locker (currently have 2 x 4.5kg red bottles).

Someone must have undertaken this trip already and have an answer!

Lesley x


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Just returned from Scandinavia and refillable gas is available at certain garages in Norway and I found one in Alta that was not listed. Refillable gas is NOT available in Finland at all, but can be obtained from a few outlets in Sweden and there is better coverage in Denmark.
I cant answer what cylinders they use in Scandinavia as I was using the Gaslow system but I did notice that quite a few garages had cylinders stacked up in cages on the forecourt and there were a lot of signs on the roadside advertising gas cylinders presumably at campsites.
The local tourist information offices will be able to tell you where to get it, they seem to be more set up to give practical information than here.
Bob


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Lesley - keep in touch & weĺl exchange info on this item. Also we may meet up.

Bob - thnx - we have been thinking about 1 x refillable and leaving 1 x Spanish but think refillable conversion is sooooo expensive!

K


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Gaslow*

May I suggest you phone Gaslow? They're a mine of information and will probably be able to supply an adaptor to fit whatever cylinders are used.

When you know the answer, could you do a post so that the rest of us can share the info. Please.

Ray


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Have emailed gaslow and will post their reply asap. Also sent a PM to Sue and Andy who did 6 mnths up in Scandinavia - they should know!

K


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

When sailing in the Baltic the pilot book said that Camping Gaz was not available further north in Sweden. We did find some but it was twice the UK price (in 2002?) Camping Gaz is, I believe, butane so the cold winter temperatures in Scandinavia stop it gassing. There is a Camping Gaz website which if I remember correctly shows suppliers in Europe - worth a look.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Good Idea Foweyboy - will consider that. 

Anyway, as you can see from the time stamp i cant sleep and suddenly a lightbulb when on (in my head that is!) - we have a Laika MH so I have emailed Laika in Italy and 2 dealers in Norway to ask their advice. Thought they might be able to advise on the feasibility of temporary change of bottle and connector. 

Will keep you posted
k


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I have one of these that allows you to refill a calor and other red propane cylinders with autogas from petrol stations. There are lots of + and - posts on this topic on this forum and whilst I cannot advocate their use, I have used it carefully for years and find it saves money on refills and solves the problem of running out of gas overseas.

LPG Filling Adaptor


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

hymerbeliever said:


> I have one of these that allows you to refill a calor and other red propane cylinders with autogas from petrol stations. There are lots of + and - posts on this topic on this forum and whilst I cannot advocate their use, I have used it carefully for years and find it saves money on refills and solves the problem of running out of gas overseas.
> 
> LPG Filling Adaptor


Interesting as I'm planning a similar trip for next year hopefully.
Is there an accurate way of making sure it only fills too 80%


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

80% level?

Simple, just measure up from the bottom of the cylinder, do the maths and then carefully drill a hole through the side of the cylinder at that point.

When refilling you stop when liquid starts to come out of the hole.

Simple.


PS 











Do not try this at home or indeed anywhere else!









It is a joke, read my lips, a joke.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Dont think I am keen on "guessing" or "carefully" methods. Anyway, latest from my situation - Spain and Norway use the SAME jumbo adaptor so we should be able to get a bottle in Norway. Sweden of course is different! Finland isnt even mentioned in gaslow list. So, am emailing a dealer in finland too.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno if this helps but - Tomtom POI and lists for LPG filling stations in Norway and Sweden ....

>>Tomtom POI LPG Norway and Sweden<<

>>List of LPG stations in Sweden<<

>>List of LPG stations in Norway<<

Original link here...

http://www.gjelstenli.no/lpg/

Pete


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Some news but not for all of you - I have received an email from a Laika dealer in Starvenger Norway who (if i contact him just before we arrive) can have OUR gas bottles refilled! I am now on a mission to contact all Laika dealers in Norway, Finland and Sweden to see if they can do the same.

I think a couple of people misunderstood - we DO NOT have gaslow refillables. we have the spanish propane bottles.

we intend to campingaz thru france etc and i think "wing it".

No doubt i will be posting from the middle of norway in despair!

k


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I assume that you have realised the exorbitant cost of Camping Gaz?

It is an order of magnitude more expensive than the LPG/GPL sold from garage pumps.

You would soon break even on the cost of a Gaslow installation!

And save yourselves a lot of worry and hassle.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

unbelievable :roll: If you can afford to go to all these places then the cost of gas is irrelevant


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

jonse said:


> unbelievable :roll: If you can afford to go to all these places then the cost of gas is irrelevant


I couldn't agree more with the above statement, but in this case I believe it is the availability of the gas and the type of bottles that the OP is using, that they are considering.

Steve


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

If these refillable gas bottle conversions are safe , and if they are available to fit the translucent BP gas bottles you would see what gas level you are at through the side of the bottle when refilling.If they are available please could someone let me know sending me a PM. or just post it . Thanks 

Tony A


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't make myself clear enough.

The real advantage of Gaslow is the *lack of worry *about filling up.

There are an awful lot of LPG garages out there and it so simple to keep the bottles topped up, no matter how full or empty-ish they may be.

Pull up, connect up, fill up, disconnect and pay up. Done!

The relative cheapness of the gas is a bonus.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Adaptor*

Hymerbeliever,

Interesting adaptor! Looking at the picture it appears to have both a 21.8LH and a Calor propane fitting. Is that correct?

I could be seriously interested in one of these (it's a somewhat cheaper than Gaslow fixed cylinders!) - but how do you limit the filling to 80%?

Ray


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We couldn't fit anything bigger than 2 x 3.9 kg red cylinders in our gas locker. Would one of those adaptors be OK to use on these smaller bottles?

Lesley


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Calor Propane*

Lesley,

They do appear to have a Calor Propane fitting. However, I think there's a serious safety issue here, not just relating to only filling to 80% of the cylinder's volume.

You should ask yourself why these adaptors are not on sale generally in the UK - I see they're in Finland. Could it be because our rules on gas safety would prevent it - yes, I know they're on sale on eBay in the UK, it doesn't make them either safe or legal!

Tread carefully, we need to know more from Hymerbeliever.

Ray

PS I can however, understand why Gaslow wouldn't manufacture them! £350 or so for fixed cylinders plays about £40. Hmmmm...


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Re Hymerbeliever's LPG refiller adaptor.

I have a Gaslow installation and when I pulled up at the LPG (GPL) pump at a French garage a lady from the garage rushed out to stop me as she though I was going to refill a cylinder directly. When I showed her the Gaslow inlet and yellow cylinder she was OK.

I think there are other posts on here pointing out that these adaptors are not acceptable in many garages. I would expect Scandinavians to be more Health & Safety conscious than most other nations.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Sorry Ray...been away

These adapaters definately fit Calor and other UK propane cylinders of 6kg and upwards which have the internally LH screw threaded outlet. I don't know what they fit to the stubby 3.5kg bottles but the adapter will also fit the standard 21.8 mm external LH thread used on most european bottles.

I only ever fill from empty and carry 2 bottles. I fill based on the rule that 1kg = 2.2 litres at ~18 deg C and hence only put in 2 litres per kg. ie 12 litres in a 6kg = £5.50

UK filling stations are only licenced to sell LPG for locomotion purposes so will stop you if they see you doing it. I never have a problem as they can't see what your doing between the pump and the side of your MH: I keep mine in situ in the external gas locker and arrive with the adaptor fitted and FULLY tightened. Do it at your own risk though.

There were loads on ebay from UK sellers but I think they sold out...so many people I know use them.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Locomotion only?*

Hymerbeliever,

Thanks for that. We're about to depart for the summer, when I get back might think about this but with gas in Spain at around 1€/Kg the real benefit obviously lies in other countries.

However, you mention that UK stations should only sell LPG for locomotion purposes. Where does that leave everyone with Gaslow refillables? They certainly aren't for locomotion purposes......

Ray


----------

